# What roof racks are you running on your 8P A3?



## vms150 (Mar 28, 2008)

I want to carry my kayaks around but I found that the Thule racks I have from when I had my Subaru STi will more work on my A3. I plan to sell those and purchase a set of racks for the car. What do you guys have experience with that works well and won't mar the paint? Thanks guys!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

vms150 said:


> I want to carry my kayaks around but I found that the Thule racks I have from when I had my Subaru STi will more work on my A3. I plan to sell those and purchase a set of racks for the car. What do you guys have experience with that works well and won't mar the paint? Thanks guys!


Anything that touches the roof/paint will mar the paint, it's just an inevitability. I would highly recommend using some heavy duty clear film underneath the feet of the rack and anything else that may contact the paint.

Now, as to which racks...I have seen the new aero racks from Yakima and they are pretty bad ass. The feet are really low profile and the new jetstream bars are super nice. I'd go that route if I were buying a new rack :thumbup:


----------



## themadgreek (Aug 4, 2015)

TBomb said:


> Anything that touches the roof/paint will mar the paint, it's just an inevitability. I would highly recommend using some heavy duty clear film underneath the feet of the rack and anything else that may contact the paint.
> 
> Now, as to which racks...I have seen the new aero racks from Yakima and they are pretty bad ass. The feet are really low profile and the new jetstream bars are super nice. I'd go that route if I were buying a new rack :thumbup:


Went through this same type of debate earlier this year and ended up keeping my Yakima Rack with Q towers (universal fit) and round bars. 

As far as the feet marring the paint, TBomb is 100% correct. I would take his advice on using the clear film underneath the feet. It costs like 10-15$ for a few feet of 3m clear bra on Amazon... a pretty cheap investment if you want to save your paint. 

My old rack worked great and was relatively quiet with the rack fairing installed. If you want to buy new I would definitely consider the aero rack.... its super quiet and looks the nicest imo, however its going to be pricey in comparison to standard yak and thule racks. If I remember correctly, it may also prevent you from opening your sunroof, so thats also something to keep in mind.


----------



## Cajetan (Feb 1, 2012)

I got the black aerobars from Thule and I absolutely love them. Rockymounts locks work on them so there is 1 key to go around haha.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

I've used the factory roof bars. They're good.

I switched to Thule because they can carry more (size, not weight).

I've had five road bikes and five people in the car, using Mont Blanc OEM original bicycle carriers.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

. OEM roof bars and Rocky Mounts.


----------



## themadgreek (Aug 4, 2015)

here is my Yakima setup with Q towers & round bars


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Stormy by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

Thule Square bars - I don't mind em, but really want whispars. I know you can't open your sunroof with those one, but lets be real - how often does anyone open their sunroof with bars on?


----------



## caffeine powered (Apr 16, 2007)

Thule. Like others I'm carrying 3 or 4 bikes.


----------



## vms150 (Mar 28, 2008)

Probably a dumb question, but will the OEM Golf racks fit the A3 8p? Probably more of a chance of finding a used set or Golf racks than finding some A3 racks


----------



## Cajetan (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't think so. IIRC the golf/gti have specific holes in the door jambs for a roof rack. Look up the A3 rack with whatever manufacturer you are considering and reverse search the mounts it requires.


----------



## JDS3 (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

I like that box. It's long, but because it's not as tall it fits the A3 well. What model/size Thule is it?


----------



## JDS3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks its a Thule Sonic Alpine


----------



## $$Rich$$ (Oct 14, 2005)

I run Thule bars, with the swiss cargo 3 in 1 racks, its 1 pair that had a bar in the middle that folds down and you can carry 2 kayaks on 1 set, it works great and was considerably cheaper. dicks sporting goods had them on sale for $100 this summer when they had a big kayak sale


----------



## vms150 (Mar 28, 2008)

It's more the towers and bars I am concerned about, not so much the clamp accessories.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

vms150 said:


> It's more the towers and bars I am concerned about, not so much the clamp accessories.


I run the OEM load bars. They're a little more clunky than their sleeker Thule and Yakima counterparts, but I love the OEM look and there's zero overhang to bump your head on.

My rack specific thread ... 

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?t=5880050#/topics/5880050


----------



## adlerlaxking (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm currently running Thule with the Aero Blade bars. Here is a pic with my bud on an adventure we had.


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Yakima work great and clear the open sky. Pics wit kayaks*


----------



## kevichar (Nov 15, 2002)

Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## kevichar (Nov 15, 2002)

Thule with footpacks

Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## Barn01 (Feb 26, 2011)

Yakima here as well with Q towers and round bars.


----------



## themadgreek (Aug 4, 2015)

JDS3 said:


>


Do you have any issues with your tailgate hitting the box when your trunk's open? I currently have a skybox 16 and want to switch over to something low profile like the sonic alpine or skybox lo pro.. 

I think inno also makes a nice low profile box. Anyone else on here run a low profile box setup?


----------



## MurkyRivers (Dec 4, 2016)

I'd like to get a low pro box. Although I'm not so sure it matters with the OEM rack, which I have, since it mounts it so high anyway. 

Unless of course the low pro is for aero and not exactly height.....


----------



## themadgreek (Aug 4, 2015)

MurkyRivers said:


> I'd like to get a low pro box. Although I'm not so sure it matters with the OEM rack, which I have, since it mounts it so high anyway.
> 
> Unless of course the low pro is for aero and not exactly height.....



I don't think height is the issue, I'm more concerned about the length of it, sticking out and preventing the opening of the hatch to it's entirety.


----------

